# Kimber Tactical Pro 9mm



## jbb6789 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi, Im curious to know peoples' thoughts on the Kimber Tactical Pro in 9mm.
Who has one and how do you like it?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have shot the full size 1911 Kimber 9mm and let me tell you that is one sweet shooting pistol. One of the lady RO's at the range has one and she shoots 100's with it about every week. I'll bet you will like it real well after the first trip to the range. Good luck.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been looking for one for a long time. Only came across one used so far, and I do not care to buy used guns, personally.


----------



## jbb6789 (Sep 8, 2009)

I wouldnt mind purchasing a used one as long as it was in excellent condition


----------

